# How can you judge the qualitly of coke



## smokinguns (Dec 30, 2009)

Just wondering if there an ez way to test the quality of the white lady. Most of the shit you get has been stepped on a shit load of times. I'm always looking to save buy buying in bulk so if i do want to step on it how do I know it's not crap to begin with. Thanks and rep to all who assist.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 30, 2009)

With heat. I don't remember exactly where you should heat it to, but when you divide the remaining weight by what you originally put on there, that's your purity percentage. 

A google search should figure it out though.

Either that, or find an experienced user to take a rail.


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 30, 2009)

take 10 grams cook up crack dry it out and weigh it crack is your cocaine in its purest form im sure theres a way to do it so u lose very luittle real cocaine but idk i dont do that stuff


----------



## JN811 (Dec 30, 2009)

do a line of course...


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

*90-Percent of SF Cocaine Cut with Animal Deworming Medication*


According to San Francisco General Hospital, 90-percent of all patients who've tested positive for cocaine use have also tested positive for the animal deworming drug levamisole.
U.S. health officials first warned of the drug in September and the CDC just reported that 69-percent of all cocaine seized in the U.S. is tainted with it. While cocaine is often cut with other drugs to both increase its weight and potency, officials don't know why levamisole is being used.
The drug can cause agranulocytosis, which significantly reduces the number of white blood cells in the body causing fever, swollen glands, and painful sores around the mouth and anus. And women seem to be more affected by levamisole than men are. 
"If 90 percent of cocaine users in San Francisco are positive for levamisole and are being exposed to this compound, then why aren't 90 percent of them in the emergency room with these side effects?" asks Kara Lynch, associate chief of the chemistry and toxicology lab at S.F. General.
Oddly enough, San Francisco patients are experiencing a condition that others are not: their skin is turning black! Dr. Jonathan Graf, an assistant professor at S.F. General says their skin appears to be "sloughing" off. He feels that there are other cases of this happening but that people just aren't going to see doctors about it.
It's worth noting that the drug levamisole was found in DJ AM's body along with cocaine, OxyContin, Hydrocodone, Vicodin, Xanax, Ativan, Klonopin, and Benadryl. The entertainer died of an overdose three months ago.


----------



## JN811 (Dec 30, 2009)

tebor said:


> *90-Percent of SF Cocaine Cut with Animal Deworming Medication*
> 
> 
> According to San Francisco General Hospital, 90-percent of all patients who've tested positive for cocaine use have also tested positive for the animal deworming drug levamisole.
> ...


 some crazy shit.. glad i dont do coke


----------



## ...... (Dec 30, 2009)

The best way is testing it your self.Or you can get a digital hot plate and go that route.Good coke is also very oily so run your fingers through it then see how greasy feeling they are.But nothing beats trying it yourself.Theres more but im feeling lazy right now and dont feel like writing them.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

to me good coke has a strong smell, the more stanky, usually the more danky

but i always gum some before i snort it that should help you tell right away


----------



## Kingb420 (Dec 30, 2009)

a spoon, some water and a lighter, heat it up, see what it dissolves like (should be clear, with a greasy look- or hot plate), rub a pinch on your teeth/gums- youll be able to tell


----------



## shepj (Dec 30, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> take 10 grams cook up crack dry it out and weigh it crack is your cocaine in its purest form im sure theres a way to do it so u lose very luittle real cocaine but idk i dont do that stuff


Why would Cocaine in freebase form be more pure than Cocaine HCl? "Pure" street coke is 88% (the 12% belongs to the Hydrochloric Acid). Cocaine base is lower purity than this unless freebased using ammonia, no?


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 30, 2009)

i just figure ur boiling off all the filler and ur left with pure coke ( or close too it )but the end weight would be less then started and cocaine doesnt boil way till a certain degree but who am i too say i maybe wrong idk much about cocaine just my two pennys


----------



## ...... (Dec 30, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> i just figure ur boiling off all the filler and ur left with pure coke ( or close too it )but the end weight would be less then started and cocaine doesnt boil way till a certain degree but who am i too say i maybe wrong idk much about cocaine just my two pennys


nah crack is even more stepped on from all the soda mixed in with it and it just gets rocked back up when you melt them both and they combine with eachother.It makes it have a lower melting point hence easier to smoke and if the melting point is lower that means its stepped on more.But if your talking bout base I dont no about that shit its not around here.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah isn't the point of crack 1 you can actually smoke it and 2 you can add weight to your stash and it costs more per g. Making bank in both ends


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 30, 2009)

well idk from what i remember the one time i cooked up some crack ( long time ago ) put in 1.5 est. and got back .8 now when ur sift thru it if u only collect whay looks like melted oil and let i dry out thats ur crack try not to that white residue which is the baking soda... but hey im no crackl making expert not hold what i have to say to heart maybe i have it messed up in my head


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 30, 2009)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> yeah isn't the point of crack 1 you can actually smoke it and 2 you can add weight to your stash and it costs more per g. Making bank in both ends


 
idk but have u seen what a 20 bag of crack looks like the size of a pee a 40 bag of white powder coke would be twice the size.. but im no crack expert did a little bit when i was a teenager one day in a long and forgotten summer


----------



## rmckenz85 (Dec 30, 2009)

taste it!!!!!! numbness and taste should tell you everything


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

i can tell if yay is raw just by looks, smell, and feel. raw coke is crystaly, smells kinda like jet fuel, and is oiley, it will leave an oiley residue on your fingers, and a only a lil bump will geek you out. and you will be hella numbed, much more then stepped on shit, cut shit feels like brittle and grainey when you rub a lil between your fingers. also raw coke esp fish scale cooks up the best hardest glass like rocks. also pure shit dont burn, and leaves your nose frozen to the touch


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> idk but have u seen what a 20 bag of crack looks like the size of a pee a 40 bag of white powder coke would be twice the size.. but im no crack expert did a little bit when i was a teenager one day in a long and forgotten summer


 
in the chi we got dime rocks the size of your pinkey nail!!!!!


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 30, 2009)

When i used to mess with her a few years back, my dealer would have stuff that looked iridescent. He called it fish scale and i think it was pure. I dont think coke is supposed to be real chalky....lol. But man i loved that stuff but no more.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

moedownonit said:


> When i used to mess with her a few years back, my dealer would have stuff that looked iridescent. He called it fish scale and i think it was pure. I dont think coke is supposed to be real chalky....lol. But man i loved that stuff but no more.


 
generally two kinds of coke. you got fish scale, and you got chalkey oil based, wich dont rock up has easy. both are real good so long has they arent cut. fish scale is always a lil better but oil based is always a lil cheaper.


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 30, 2009)

ahhh thanks man...learned something today...lol


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen all kinds of coke. I have seen yellow, pink, white, and gray. Its all about how it is processed. It is true that if you cook it into crack you will see the true percentage. Don't use baking soda though use b12. It is a known fact that if you cook a gram you will get back less than a gram because the cut will dissolve faster than the coke. But know a days there is new cuts specifically made to cook up. Its called come back. Can you guess why? If it doesn't have scales than its less than 80%. which is crap.


----------



## shepj (Dec 31, 2009)

wow.. okay, you want to know the purity of your cocaine?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=335233

"_Make sure you weigh your adulterated coke beforehand, and then once again after the pure freebase dries. Do your calculation to determine the EXACT purity of the crap you were originally sold, call your dealer and tell him to fuck off that it's only 26%, and then find a new one._"

That will give you the *exact* purity, fuck what anyone else has said... this is the proper way to do it! 

'cept I have a lil problem with something Le Junk (BL member) posted.. one you've added the HCl to the benzoylmethylecgonine to make Cocaine HCl it's not 100% cocaine per se... but that's just my thought.


----------

